# Dividing head chart



## don-tucker (Oct 17, 2010)

Any of you guys know of a chart showing number of turns and holes for any number of divisions on a 60/1 dividing head,please
Don


----------



## arnoldb (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Don

I don't have any charts; I just use Marv's "DIVHEAD" program with the necessary data for my 60:1 dividing head and the hole plates I have.

Any specific dividing you need ? I'll be glad to plonk in the figures and give you the result.

Regards, Arnold


----------



## Maryak (Oct 17, 2010)

Don,

Machinerys Handbook - In my 16th edition indexing movements for 60 tooth wwheel on page 1335 2-145 in increments of 1.

Hope this helps.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## don-tucker (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies,how can i get hold of that prog,Arnold ? I am not looking for any particular div. just want to be ready in case.
I know I should have but i haven't got the machinerys handbook Bob.
Don


----------



## Maryak (Oct 17, 2010)

Don,

Sorry. 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## portlandron (Oct 17, 2010)

Try this: http://igor.chudov.com/manuals/Divi...s-Dividing-Head-Manual/EllisDividingChart.pdf


----------



## mklotz (Oct 17, 2010)

The program you want is DIVHEADT. It's part of my DIVHEAD package, downloadable from my site - URL below.

It will produce a table for any user choice of maximum divisions given the available hole plates and worm gear ratio.


----------



## don-tucker (Oct 18, 2010)

Bob Holme has sent me the exact thing I was looking for,thank you very much for that,and Portlandron ,thank you,
Don


----------



## hudmut (Oct 18, 2010)

Open this up in excel and change the header setting to what ever your table is and you have every thing you need. As it stands now its set to 90x1 for my tabel 

I had the same probelm but this makes easy work of it all.

Hope it helps 

View attachment Index_Calculator_Even.xls


View attachment Index_Calculator_Odd.xls


----------



## don-tucker (Oct 18, 2010)

I can't get it to open,Hudmut,don't know what i am doing wrong.
Don


----------

